# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  خطا در هنگام اجرای بکاپ تنظيم شده از طريق  Maintenance Plan

## khatereha7

سلام به همه همکاران و عزيزان-
من ميخوام به صورت روزانه از طريق sql 2008 R2 و جاب زمانبندی شده بکاپ بگيرم.و تعداد سيستم های سرورم زیاد هستن-حدود 100عدد سیستم سرور...!!!
روی بيست عدد از اين سيستم ها پس از Execute کردن جاب و يا Start کردن آن ، پيغام خطای زير رو ميده .
ميشه لطفا راهنمايي کنيد.ممنون و مچکررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## H.Jafari

دوست عزیز این خطا ممکنه به دلایل مختلف رخ بده.
عکس خطایی که شما گذاشتید یک پیغام کلی در مورد خطای اجرای بک آپ اتوماتیک هستش.
یکی از رایج ترین دلایلی که ممکنه این خطا رخ بده میتونه به خاطر عدم دسترسی محلی باشه که شما بک آپ رو تنظیم کردید، مطمئن بشید به اون محل یوزر اس کیو ال سرور دسترسی داره.

----------


## khatereha7

> دوست عزیز این خطا ممکنه به دلایل مختلف رخ بده.
> عکس خطایی که شما گذاشتید یک پیغام کلی در مورد خطای اجرای بک آپ اتوماتیک هستش.
> یکی از رایج ترین دلایلی که ممکنه این خطا رخ بده میتونه به خاطر عدم دسترسی محلی باشه که شما بک آپ رو تنظیم کردید، مطمئن بشید به اون محل یوزر اس کیو ال سرور دسترسی داره.


-------------------
دوست عزیز، چک کردم، دسترسی یوزرهای اس کیو ال وجود داره-اما باز هم همین مورد هست
توی لاگ های مربوط به جاب ها هم نگاه کردم اما همین متن پیغام رو نوشته

----------


## H.Jafari

برای اینکه مطمئن بشید یک فولدر جدید در یکی از درایوها(ترجیحا درایوی به غیر از C)ایجاد کنید و به یوزر Everyone دسترسی FullControl بدین بعد بک آپ رو تو مسیر جدید تنظیم کنید.

----------

